# Sick Pseudomugil Signifers



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Purchased a dozen or more over the last month and over the last 2 weeks (after I purchased 6) they started disappearing one by one. Some times I'd find a body floating or at the bottom. There are only 4 left. I've been keeping a closer eye on them and I've noticed that they're staying closer to the top of the tank, not as active and their fins are breaking down.

Just the Signifers, all other fish seem to be doing well.
Water parameters:
pH 6.0 goes lower with co2
Gh 2
Kh 2
Temp 78 deg F

I'm a HUGE fan of the Pseudomugil group and since these Signifers are hard to come by I'd like to successfully keep and perhaps breed them.
Anyone else keeping these guys? Should the water be harder? Is it a bacteria or some other diesase/condition? 

Thanks!


----------

